

Bionic eyes: Contact lenses with circuits, lights a possible platform for superhuman vision - gscott
http://uwnews.org/uweek/uweekarticle.asp?visitsource=uwkmail&articleID=39100

======
andyn
I'm sure you could make them self contained (i.e. no contacts on the outside)
- some sort of coil around the edge maybe to pick up signals and power for the
LEDs.

------
manvsmachine
I'm wondering what they have in mind to protect your eye if the lens is
damaged. Torn contacts are already bad enough as it is.

------
ntoshev
Wow! Augmented reality as described in Vernor Vinge's "Rainbow's End" may be
just around the corner!

~~~
randallsquared
The processing power required to do real-time annotation of the display isn't
as close as the display technology.

------
bayareaguy
I'd be worried about getting a BSOD from these at an inopportune moment.

~~~
kirubakaran
It would be so ironic if it happened to Steve Ballmer.

Karma served piping hot it would be.

------
car
Considering the optical path, this can not be used as a display.

------
gills
A mature version would be great for surgeons and pilots.

